# Neue Norm für Anlagensicherheit- SIL und MTTF



## TobiasA (29 April 2009)

Hallo!

Ab "quasi sofort" gelten ja zur Betrachtung der Anlagensicherheit nicht mehr die alten Kategorien. Für mich sind so Begriffe wie SIL, MTTF und B10d-Wert bislang noch böhmische Dörfer- ich hab' schon einen von Pilz da gehabt, aber da kann man natürlich auch nicht ganz hintersteigen, zumal der seinen Kram auch gerne verkauft. Ich denke, im Technikerkurs wird's nochmal behandelt werden, allerdings möchte ich gerne etwas früher Bescheid wissen, da ich ab und an auch mit dem Thema konfrontiert werde.
- Wo finde ich da eine "einfache" Beschreibung des ganzen Themas?
- Weiß jemand, ob es dafür Tools gibt, um solche Dinge zu berechnen, und wenn ja, wie viel kostet so was?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Safety (30 April 2009)

*Bgia*

Hallo,
lade Dir hier http://www.dguv.de/bgia/de/pra/softwa/sistema/index.jsp
mal die Sistema und den Bericht 2/2008 runter. Und sehe Dir die Linkliste von Jabba an!

Wenn dann noch fragen sind kannst Dich gerne melden!


----------



## TobiasA (30 April 2009)

Oh. Vielen, vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Mittlerweile habe ich ein Kompendium von Pilz bekommen, was die Grundlagen erläutert, das gibt es bei denen auf der Homepage.

Ich glaube, das wird einige Leute eiskalt erwischen, das Ding...

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## jabba (30 April 2009)

> Ich glaube, das wird einige Leute eiskalt erwischen, das Ding...


 
Da könntest Du Recht haben, vor allem wenn ich die Resonanz auf meinen Beitrag sehe, hast Du den schon mal durchgelesen ?
Da ist ein Beitrag drin der einige Links zu dem Thema aufführt, aber auch prinzipiell zur Sicherheit von Maschinen. 

Neue Maschinenrichtlinie

Linkliste


----------



## TobiasA (30 April 2009)

Dabei ist jeder, der Modifikationen an Anlagen macht, Anlagen errichtet oder einführt, voll in der Haftung.
Dabei geht der Trend irgendwie in Richtung "idiotensicher"- und dann kommt die Zwickmühle: Mache ich es richtig und bin einige T€ teurer als die Konkurrenz, verliere vielleicht einige Aufträge oder stelle ich mich mit einem Bein in den Knast?

Die Richtlinien muss ich in Zukunft kennen, wenn ich E-Konstruktion mache- dann muss ich mich halt selbst hinsetzen. 

Die Kunst dabei ist ja, das Sicherheitskonzept so auszuarbeiten, dass das Einrichten der ganzen Kiste nicht unmöglich gemacht wird, nicht überbrückt werden kann und gleichzeitig alle dieser Normen erfüllt werden. Das wird noch richtig spaßig alles.

Früher war alles viel einfacher... :-D

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Safety (30 April 2009)

Naja,
wenn man die alte jetzt noch gültige MRL angewandt hatte ist gar nicht soviel anders genau so verhält es sich auch mit der 954 auch, wer sich damit beschäftigt hatte muss jetzt auch nicht das Rad neuerfinden!

Und es gibt schon viele die jetzt anfangen darüber nach zudenken!
Die MRL ist eben ein Gesetz das jeder der Maschinen baut einhalten muss.


----------



## TobiasA (30 April 2009)

Mittlerweile habe ich mich etwas mit SiSteMa angefreundet... Im Prinzip könnte man fast nach den alten Kategorien B bis 4 aufbauen, schwieriger wird nur die Rechnerei der MTTF und der ganze Kram, wenn ich das so auf die Schnelle "mal grob über den Daumen peile".

Gibt es da Kataloge der einzelnen Hersteller über die MTTF ihrer Bauteile?

Wie verhält sich das eigentlich bei SiSteMa? Kanal 1 und Kanal 2 sind meine beiden Not-Aus Kanäle, also wenn ich zweikanalig ein z.B. Pilz PNOZ X13 (elektromechanisches Sicherheitsrelais) aufbaue, habe ich in beiden Kanälen das gleiche drinstehen, richtig?

Ich kenne trotzdem noch genug Leute, denen die MRL ziemlich wurst ist, so à la "Müssen die 500 Euro jetzt wirklich sein? Das hat doch immer so funktioniert"...

Danke schon mal für die Links und die Hilfe.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## jabba (30 April 2009)

Viele sehen hier nur den Aufwand und die Hürden.
Ich sehe diese nur bei den kleinen Firmen die keinen Spezialisten für den "Kack" haben, wie z.B. bei mir. Die neue Richtlinie kann auch Kosten sparen (allerdings nur in dem Bezug Sicherheit), wenn ich den Performence_Level durch gezielte Auswahl von Komponenten erreichen kann, kann ich auch Geld sparen. Die Berechnung ist nicht alles, man muss es Anwenden und Verstehen, so wie die alte Richtlinie. Es kann passieren das mir ein Bauteil alles verhagelt, dies muss ich erkennen und ausschalten. Früher musste man um umständen 2 Ventile in Reihe schalten, wenn mir der Hersteller die passenden MTTF-Werte liefert reicht jetzt vieleicht auch eins.

Wichtig ist man muss diese Sachen "leben" das blanke eintippen von Werten gerade bei Sistema bringt gar nix, da ich eventuell die wichtigen Sachen gar nicht angelegt habe.

Viele Leute verlassen sich gerade bei Sicherheit auf alle möglichen Vorschriften, aber ich behaupte mal das 80% mit gesundem Menschenverstand auch ohne Vorschriften Sinn macht. Diese Vorschriften sind ja auch nicht von Idioten gemacht worden, die haben meist nur das Problem ihre Erfahrungen in Text zu pressen.*ROFL*

OT:
Wenn ich dann wie diese Woche wieder diesen be"SICK"ten Scheiss sehe bei der Überprüfung der BWS. Da diskutieren die wegen dem Bericht ob man mit den Finger am Lichtvorhang vorbei an den Zylinder kommt, und unter dem Tisch fährt ein Servo komplett ohne Schutz .

Daher: mit offenen Augen alles betrachten, auch das was man normalerweise nicht machen würde in Betracht ziehen.

@TobiasA
Ich finde es ja bemerkenswert wenn Du dich jetzt schon mit dem Thema befast, aber bis Dezember ist noch Zeit. Ich habe Kunden die kennen bis heute die jetztige Vorschriften noch nicht.


----------



## TobiasA (1 Mai 2009)

Ich bin bei uns in der Firma fast der einzige, der diese "Verkettungen von Einzelsystemen" macht- damit muss ich für den Kram geradestehen.
SiSteMa ist daher für mich eine Lösung, um sauber dokumentieren zu können, dass ich eben diese Sachen berücksichtigt habe.
Es hilft auch ein bisschen, an Dinge zu denken, die man sonst vielleicht vergessen hätte (an die Ventile z.B. hätte ich jetzt u.U. nicht gleich gedacht).

Vielleicht hat hier jemand ein SiSteMa Beispielprojekt?

Ein schönes Wochenende euch.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Safety (1 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
bei der Sistema sind Beispiel dabei! Auch für eine ganze Maschine.
Bei Integrierten Fertigungssystemen gibt es eine Spezielle Norm
EN ISO 11161 .
In dieser Norm steht auch jede Menge zur Quittierung und Zustimmeinrichtung! Diese fragen kamen auch schon oft.
Das Problem bei IFS ist meist die Kopplung der Einzelmaschinen! Aber auch hier gibt es Lösungen die einem das Aufbauen erleichtern!


----------



## maxi (1 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

mir hat Sie bereits geholfen durch etwas mehr Schutzzaun einige teure Lichtgitter und die  damit verbundene Elektronik und Arbeitszeit einzusparen.

Ich bemerke leider oft das die mechnischen Konstrukteure nicht viel mit den neuen Richtlinen anzufangen wissen.


----------



## TobiasA (3 Mai 2009)

So weit, so gut. Vielen Dank euch schon mal. Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage... Gesetzt den Fall, ich habe folgenden Aufbau:
1. Eine NICHT sichere SPS steuert über einen nicht sicheren Ausgang eine gefahrbringende Bewegung.
2. Die Ausgänge werden über ein Sicherheitsrelais (meinetwegen ein PNOZ X13) sicher abgeschaltet und zwar byteweise an der Ausgabebaugruppe.
3. Die Funktion "Sicheres Stillsetzen", bzw die Schutztür ist ebenfalls über ein Sicherheitsrelais realisiert, was quasi "in Reihe" zum Not-Aus Relais hängt.
(Ähnlich Beispiel 17)

Normalerweise würde ich jetzt in SiSteMa (den Beispielen folgend) die SPS samt allen Sensoren/ Aktoren als einen Kanal eingeben und den Not-Aus Kanal in den anderen. Jetzt stellt sich mir aber folgendes Problem: Um PL e zu erreichen, müssen ja beide Kanäle auf e kommen. Jetzt packe ich mit meiner SPS aber niemals e. B würde ich vielleicht noch packen.
Ich bin jetzt schon drauf gekommen, dass ich eventuell auch einen Kanal weglassen kann, ohne dass ich die SPS eingebe. In den Beispielen ist jeweils die SPS mit parametriert.
Für mich erscheint das irgendwie doofsinnig- die SPS sollte ja keine Sicherheitsfunktionen wahrnehmen.
Bin ich richtig, wenn ich nur den Not-Aus (Also Taster, Not-Aus Relais und redundante Abschaltung mit zwei Schützen/ Relais mit Rückführkreis in die Kette) in einem Kanal parametriere und die SPS (da sie ja keine Sicherheitsfunktion hat) weglasse und auf PL e komme? Ein Kanal bleibt dann leer. In Beispiel 17 sieht das auch so aus. Da, wo + steht, könnte ja mein SPS- Ausgang sein.

Und: Ist es bei PL d oder e noch erlaubt, den Ausgang byteweise abzuschalten (Pin 1 auf dem Frontstecker bei S7-300, NICHT Failsafe)? Ich befürchte, da muss man die einzelnen Ausgänge wegschalten, um die SPS aus der MTTF/DC Berechnung heraus zu bekommen.

Vielleicht kennt einer von euch auch die C-Norm für die Sicherheitskategorie bei Werkzeugmaschinen und Roboteranlagen? Ich würde spontan auf Minimum PL d und Kategorie 3 kommen.

Danke.

Gruß, Tobias

PS: Ich habe besagtes Beispiel 17 mal angehangen. Ist zwar nicht "e", aber für den Versuch spielt es ja keine Geige...


----------



## Safety (5 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich werde nur kurz auf Dein Problem eingehen und mich nächste Woche nochmal melden! Wenn Du einen SPS_Ausgang im Sicherheitskreis hast der aber nur Betriebsmässig schaltet scheint das erstmal kein Problem zusein. Aber woher weisst Du das dein SPS_Ausgang kein Fremdspannung bekommen kann oder die 5V Rükwandbus reichen um das Ventil zuhalten den Schütz oder was auch immer! Das kann Dir nur der Hersteller sagen ob das so geht. Auf die Normen gehen ich dann Später ein!
Stichwort Grundlegende Sicherheitsprinzipien Bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien


----------



## Safety (22 Mai 2009)

Hallo,


> So weit, so gut. Vielen Dank euch schon mal. Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage... Gesetzt den Fall, ich habe folgenden Aufbau:
> 1. Eine NICHT sichere SPS steuert über einen nicht sicheren Ausgang eine gefahrbringende Bewegung.
> 2. Die Ausgänge werden über ein Sicherheitsrelais (meinetwegen ein PNOZ X13) sicher abgeschaltet und zwar byteweise an der Ausgabebaugruppe.
> 3. Die Funktion "Sicheres Stillsetzen", bzw die Schutztür ist ebenfalls über ein Sicherheitsrelais realisiert, was quasi "in Reihe" zum Not-Aus Relais hängt.
> (Ähnlich Beispiel 17)


  Also wie schon geschrieben ist dein Abschaltlelement für die Sicherheitsfunktion  vor den Standard –SPS Ausgängen. Jetzt ist das Problem, dass Du sicherstellen must, dass  in Deiner Standard-SPS kein gefährlicher Ausfall entstehen kann. Dieses kann nur der Hersteller beantworten. Eine Lösung ist z.B. den Sicherenkontakt nach dem SPS-Ausgang anordnen. Was aber bedeute, dass  Du 8 Sichere Ausgänge benötigst, also eine Sichere Kontakt Vervielfältigung.  


> Normalerweise würde ich jetzt in SiSteMa (den Beispielen folgend) die SPS samt allen Sensoren/ Aktoren als einen Kanal eingeben und den Not-Aus Kanal in den anderen. Jetzt stellt sich mir aber folgendes Problem: Um PL e zu erreichen, müssen ja beide Kanäle auf e kommen. Jetzt packe ich mit meiner SPS aber niemals e. B würde ich vielleicht noch packen.
> Ich bin jetzt schon drauf gekommen, dass ich eventuell auch einen Kanal weglassen kann, ohne dass ich die SPS eingebe. In den Beispielen ist jeweils die SPS mit parametriert.
> Für mich erscheint das irgendwie doofsinnig- die SPS sollte ja keine Sicherheitsfunktionen wahrnehmen.
> Bin ich richtig, wenn ich nur den Not-Aus (Also Taster, Not-Aus Relais und redundante Abschaltung mit zwei Schützen/ Relais mit Rückführkreis in die Kette) in einem Kanal parametriere und die SPS (da sie ja keine Sicherheitsfunktion hat) weglasse und auf PL e komme? Ein Kanal bleibt dann leer. In Beispiel 17 sieht das auch so aus. Da, wo + steht, könnte ja mein SPS- Ausgang sein.


  Wenn Du vom Hersteller eine Bestätigung bekommst das durch die Abschaltung der 24V keine Gefährlicher Ausfall  entstehen kann, brauchst du den SPS Ausgang nicht zu berücksichtigen bzw. kannst einen Fehlerauschluss machen. Wenn der Kontakt hinter jedem Ausgang liegt brauchst Du diese überhaupt nicht zu berücksichtigen.


> Und: Ist es bei PL d oder e noch erlaubt, den Ausgang byteweise abzuschalten (Pin 1 auf dem Frontstecker bei S7-300, NICHT Failsafe)? Ich befürchte, da muss man die einzelnen Ausgänge wegschalten, um die SPS aus der MTTF/DC Berechnung heraus zu bekommen.


  Wie oben geschrieben!                              

  Es gibt sehr viele C-Normen,  ich denke auch das PL d passt, wenn der Werker nicht ständig eingreifen muss!


----------



## TobiasA (24 Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft.

Mittlerweile habe ich auch herausbekommen, dass es für Werkzeugmaschinen wohl eine C-Norm gibt, die mindestens Kat 3 (evtl. auch 4) vorschreibt (was man sich denken kann, geht man den Risikograph entlang).

Standard scheint wohl auch die byteweise Abschaltung zu sein; allerdings ist das mit den 5V vom Rückwandbus ein Argument- bei der S7-300 sitzen da Optokoppler drin, aber wenn die ausfallen sollten, könnte es ja theoretisch sein, dass die 5V vom Rückwandbus "durchwandern". Wobei das dann für 90% aller Anwendungen nicht ausreicht, um den dahinter sitzenden Aktor anzustoßen. Mir hat auch jemand bestätigt, dass es wohl "immer so gemacht wird"- das scheint sich also zu decken.

Vielen Dank aber auch für den Tip mit SiSteMa, dass die SPS dann aus der Risikobetrachtung herausfällt.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Safety (24 Mai 2009)

*C-Norm + Byte*

Hallo

Zu beachten ist noch, dass derzeit auch die C-Normen überarbeitet werden entsprechenden der neuen MRL. 
  Und wie du schon in Anführungszeichen geschrieben hast, nicht alles was man immer gemacht hat ist richtig. Sehe doch mal bei den SPS-Herstellern nach ob Du da ein Schaltungsbeispiel findest, dass die Byte weise Abschaltung zeigt, oder ruf doch mal an.  Es ist auch gängige Praxis das die Pneumatik als Sicherheitsfunktion vernachlässigt wird! Ist das auch richtig????
Ich denke auch das die 5V nicht reichen um ein Ventil anzusteuern aber um es am abfallen zuhindern! Auch ein gefährlicher Ausfall! Aber wie schon geschrieben das sind alles Vermutungen hier kann Dir nur der Hersteller sagen ob es korrekt ist!!!!!!!!


----------



## Safety (24 Mai 2009)

*Blackbox*

Nochmal ein paar Worte zu der Byteweisen Abschaltung!
  Man muss bei solch einer Konstellation von einer Blackbox ausgehen die mehrere 24V Einspeisungen hat.  Ob hier es dann genügt eine dieser 24V abzuschalten, kann und darf nur der Hersteller entscheiden denn dieser muss die entsprechende Norm erfüllen! Und nur wenn man es auch bestätigt bekommt, darf man einen Fehlerausschluss machen! Dieser Fehlerausschluss muss  in der Dokumentation begründet werden .


----------

